# Newborn in a Babyhawk



## lilgavbenstine (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anyone show me pictures or give me advice on how to put a newborn in a Baby Hawk Mei Tai? Do you need to fold the head rest down or use a blanket to get baby up higher? Can you use the babyhawk from birth?


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

You can roll the waist band an extra time or two, to shorten the height of the body.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

You can "make" it work. It however is not the best from birth carrier as it needs to be altered to fit a newborn.

Best for newborns are German style wraps, ring slings and podegais.


----------



## mckmama (Jun 28, 2011)

I used the moby wrap for the first 8 weeks, then the mei tai babyhawk finally worked. You're supposed to be able to use it with an infant by squishing their legs under their body, but that didn't feel right, so I waited until she naturally wanted to have legs out. It's awesome once she'll fit in it right! My favorite wrap by far!!!!


----------



## lilgavbenstine (Aug 30, 2010)

I did not want to invest in a new carrier. I have a Kanga Xt and a baby hawk. I was hoping the baby hawk would work. Has anyone used it succesfully with a newborn? Baby is due in August and I was worried that a moby or sleepy wrap would be way too hot.

Thanks


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

You can use a ribbon at the base of the babyhawk, to make it narrower. I love moby style wraps for newborns, but they are way too hot for summer babies. I would suggest a thinner wrap, like wrapsody, which can also be used by older babies, because they are more supportive than stretchy knit wraps.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Lighter weight wraps are available. Many are useable beyond the norm of a Moby. . Wrapsody Baby Bali Breeze & Stretch, German style wraps all can be used for heavier babies.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

We used and liked the babyhawk when bub was a newborn. We rolled up the waist (instructions for this came with) and then froggied his legs (just as we froggied them for a front carry in the ring sling). But, my favorite was our maya wrap ring sling for the newborn phase...then after about 10 pounds or so the babyhawk.


----------

